# High Country Club - NEW Playa del Carmen Property!!



## travelguy (May 14, 2007)

From High Country Club:

Announcing Our New Property:
Playa del Carmen, Mexico - Luna Encantada
High Country Club is pleased to announce the release of our newest property in Playa del Carmen, Mexico. Our unit is a three-bedroom, 1,500 SF penthouse overlooking the Caribbean Ocean in the Luna Encantada.

Starting June 30th, 2007, there will be two units available at the Luna Encantada in Playa del Carmen, Mexico.  Both of HCC's beachfront and penthouse units are 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom. Your choice will be to have a bird's eye view or the sand at your doorstep.

Nice!


----------



## Bourne (May 15, 2007)

Read between the lines...

HCC has converted it's 2 br oceanfront unit to a 3 br. They probably sold the existing one and bought the 3br ocean front as it came on the market. 

More space is always good. :whoopie:


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 15, 2007)

Bourne said:


> Read between the lines...
> 
> HCC has converted it's 2 br oceanfront unit to a 3 br. They probably sold the existing one and bought the 3br ocean front as it came on the market.
> 
> More space is always good. :whoopie:



nope...they bought a second unit in the same location. The new one is a penthouse room. Both units are 3 bedrooms and I beleive the first one is on the first floor.

I was also confused and I called HCC and they said this is one of their MOST popular beach destinations as the location is beachside out your back door. 

This surprised me as I have been to Playa del Carmen twice on a cruise ship (day trip only) and never really thought about staying for one week, although I loved the ecopark Xcaret and could easily spend two days there. The HCC location also has ferry service to Cozumel and is driving distance to Cancun.


----------



## Bourne (May 15, 2007)

They did buy a new 3br penthouse suite on the top floor at the same property. 

However, the existing beachfront property was a 2 Br. I was implying that they may have sold that property to buy another 3 br on the first floor. 

The description has been modified on the website but the photos still reflect the 2br. Check out the existing photo of the floorplan.


----------



## Bourne (May 15, 2007)

Image posted


----------



## Laura7811 (May 19, 2007)

We have a reservation for Playa in August. Do any of you know do I have to call and let them know which unit I want now? I think we would like to stay at ocean level....

More room is good news for us, my girls both want to take a friend. Now with an extra bedroom I may let them.....(vacation with 4 teenage girls, I will need a vaca from my vacation) 

Laura


----------



## travelguy (May 20, 2007)

*High Country Club - Playa*



Laura7811 said:


> We have a reservation for Playa in August. Do any of you know do I have to call and let them know which unit I want now? I think we would like to stay at ocean level....
> 
> More room is good news for us, my girls both want to take a friend. Now with an extra bedroom I may let them.....(vacation with 4 teenage girls, I will need a vaca from my vacation)
> 
> Laura



Laura,

If you have an existing reservation, you probably already have the ocean level unit.  You can be sure by checking the HCC members reservation web site or calling Chris or Kristen at the High Country offices.  They have been more than accommodating in making changes for me with no problems (or penalties like those exchange companies).


----------



## Bourne (May 20, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Laura,
> 
> ....or penalties like those exchange companies).



 Funny how things change. We refer to RCI/II in the past tense...

I am in the same boat...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 21, 2007)

I spoke with Heath today and the 1st floor unit with 2 bedrooms was converted into a 3 bedroom unit by moving some walls around so it will look like the 3 bedroom penthouse (3rd floor really) unit.

The interior square footage is unchanged.

By the way....HCC now has 240 Members!...this is the fastest growing DC that is growing organically (not by mergers).


----------

